# Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC



## martupa (1. März 2016)

*Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Vor paar Minuten wurde bekannt gegeben das Gears of War Ultimate Edition für den Pc erhältlich ist.Wenig verwunderlich ist diese Version Windows 10 exclusiv.Im Windows Store für 29.99 Dollar zu kaufen.Bei der Ankündigung heisst es nur "Featuring Ultra-HD 4K!"aber PCGH hat auch einiges dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-systemanforderungen-directx-12-exklusiv.html


Link:  Gears of War auf Twitter: "OUT NOW: Gears UE For Win 1  is now available in the Windows Store. Featuring Ultra-HD 4K! https://t.co/vmKzhucIl  https://t.co/5XUOEkyQAA"

Windows Store: https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9NBLGGH3SHM5


----------



## Spielor82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Download läuft

55GB


----------



## Galford (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Ist ja schön und gut, aber wie kann ich es in Deutschland kaufen?


----------



## Spielor82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Galford schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut, aber wie kann ich es in Deutschland kaufen?



Du musst die region dazu in ein anderes Land ändern

1. windows taste & S drücken
2. nach region suchen
3. Einstellungen für Region und Sprach auswählen
4. Land ändern und zurück in den Store


----------



## Galford (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Spielor82 schrieb:


> Du musst die region dazu in ein anderes Land ändern
> 
> 1. windows taste & S drücken
> 2. nach region suchen
> ...



Ach, so einfach? Vielen Dank.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Hat angeblich grosse Probleme
AMD Radeon Fury running Gears of War: Ultimate Edition PC benchmark - YouTube


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hat angeblich grosse Probleme
> AMD Radeon Fury running Gears of War: Ultimate Edition PC benchmark - YouTube



das is ja völlig kaputt xD

läuft das nu eig mit DX12?


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

55 GB? Wow, wieso derart groß?


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Kommen jetzt bald Benchmarks?
Ist ja ein DX12 Spiel, wird sicher interessant wie die Performance ist.

Fraps laufen lassen geht in dem Spiel nicht, oder?


----------



## Galford (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Laut Gamespot:


> _Playing on an Nvidia GTX 980 Ti made Gears of War look gorgeous, with textured debris and iridescent lighting piercing the dust of Marcus Fenix's crumbling world. But the framerate is liable to dip extremely low, especially when enemies are more numerous. Playing on a GTX 970, on the other hand, runs much more smoothly, for whatever reason--but pop-in textures disrupt Gears of War's visual flow, while screen tearing disrupts your aiming during crucial firefights.
> 
> __Microsoft informed us it's aware of some performance issues and is working on improved driver support--we'll reevaluate the game when the updates are instituted._



Gears of War Review - GameSpot


Ich habe eine GTX970, aber leider eine recht langsame Internetleitung, also hat es wohl jeder bereits getestet, wenn ich noch nicht einmal spielen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Achja, wenn Fraps, MSI Afterburner und co. nicht funktionieren, wie will PCGH das Spiel dann überhaupt benchen?


----------



## Mystery (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Oha, also damit hab ich nicht gerechnet, dass es so plötzlich kommt.

Freut mich richtig, auf das warte ich ungelogen schon seit der Ankündigung - das war auch damals mein Grund direkt auf Windows 10 upzugraden.

Ich hoffe halt mit meiner R9 280x einigermaßen ordentlich spielen zu können


----------



## Scholdarr (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Achja, wenn Fraps, MSI Afterburner und co. nicht funktionieren, wie will PCGH das Spiel dann überhaupt benchen?



Forbes kann es doch auch. PCGH kann ja dort mal nachfragen, wenn sie es selbst nicht hinbekommen... 

Scheinbar läuft das Spiel ganz ordentlich - außer auf Fiji. Echt seltsam, wenn man bedenkt, dass es ein DX12-only Spiel ist. Generell soll nvidia deutlich besser abschneiden gemäß Forbes.

Forbes Welcome


----------



## Spielor82 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Das Spiel hat ein eingebautes Benchmark Tool

Von Nvidia gibts schon neue Treiber für das Spiel

Von AMD sollen "sehr bald" auch neue Treiber für Gears kommen


----------



## Kinguin (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Ich glaube ich warte noch paar Tage ab,dann schlage ich auch zu.Gears habe ich nur wenig gespielt,aber hat aber dann mit einem Kumpel Spaß gemacht.^^ Für 30€ kann man nicht meckern,gut,dass man nur die Region ändern muss,um in Deutschland da ranzukommen.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Spielor82 schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat ein eingebautes Benchmark Tool
> 
> Von Nvidia gibts schon neue Treiber für das Spiel
> 
> Von AMD sollen "sehr bald" auch neue Treiber für Gears kommen



Dabei sollte DX12 doch unabhängiger von Treibern machen...


----------



## Freakless08 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dabei sollte DX12 doch unabhängiger von Treibern machen...


Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Die Treiber müssen natürlich weiterhin, wie zuvor auch, angepasst werden.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Bei dem Spiel sollte man mit dem Kauf eventuell noch warten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fazit von Gamezoom.net dazu:
Es war ein bisschen zu erwarten: Die PC-Umsetzung von Gears of War: Ultimate Edition ist eine technische Baustelle. Mal abgesehen von den nervigen Windows-Store-Limitierungen/-Problemen (kein echter Vollbildmodus, langsame Downloadgeschwindigkeit, keine externen Tools nutzbar, kein Mod-Support) trüben vor allem die heftigen Leistungseinbrüche den Spielspaß. Selbst mit einer flotten GeForce GTX 980 Ti kommt es immer wieder zu Mini-Rucklern. Das Ganze erinnert uns stark an die verhunzte PC-Portierung von Batman: Arkham Knight. Komplett einen Bogen um das Spiel sollten AMD-Zocker machen, denn derzeit läuft das Spiel auf keiner Radeon Grafikkarte flüssig. Aus den eben genannten Gründen sprechen wir eine NICHT-Kaufempfehlung für die PC-Version von Gears of War: Ultimate Edition aus. 

Link:
Gears of War: Ultimate Edition (PC) - Test/Review (+Tech-Check) | Gamezoom.net

Also so macht Microsoft keine Webung für Win 10


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei dem Spiel sollte man mit dem Kauf eventuell noch warten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf FHD 72FpS, UHD 59 FpS ... da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen


----------



## eQliza (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

Software Müll, können die behalten.


----------



## ch-13-f (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Gears of War: Ultimate Edition For Windows 1  - First 1  Minutes - YouTube


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Da sieht man wohl Nvidias Engagement *husthust* in der Entwicklung der Unreal Engine.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da sieht man wohl Nvidias Engagement *husthust* in der Entwicklung der Unreal Engine.



Naja, das alleine könnte das extreme Abkacken der Fury nicht erklären...


----------



## KrHome (2. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Komplett einen Bogen um das Spiel sollten AMD-Zocker machen, denn derzeit läuft das Spiel auf keiner Radeon Grafikkarte flüssig.


Unsinn. Die Treiberprobleme betreffen nur GCN1.2 ergo Tonga/Fiji GPUs. Die Unreal Tournament Alpha (selbe Engine wie Gears) hatte mit Tonga Karten übrigens auch Probleme.

Auf GCN1.0 und 1.1 (Pitcairn, Tahiti, Hawaii) performt das Game verhältnismäßig gut und fehlerfrei - gemessen an der Tatsache, dass es bisher keinen optimierten Treiber gibt.

siehe auch:
_The Radeon 390x is just fine, achieving double the framerate at High Quality/4K as the more expensive Fury and Nano cards._
Forbes Welcome


----------



## DaHell63 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



KrHome schrieb:


> Unsinn. Die Treiberprobleme betreffen nur GCN1.2 ergo Tonga/Fiji GPUs. Die Unreal Tournament Alpha (selbe Engine wie Gears) hatte mit Tonga Karten übrigens auch Probleme.
> 
> Auf GCN1.0 und 1.1 (Pitcairn, Tahiti, Hawaii) performt das Game verhältnismäßig gut und fehlerfrei - gemessen an der Tatsache, dass es bisher keinen optimierten Treiber gibt.
> 
> ...



Das mag ja sein , aber warum wird das so zitiert als ob das mein Fazit wäre.
Das Fazit stammt von Gamezoom.net die das Spiel getestet haben.
Ich habe es geändert um Unklarheiten aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## Spielor82 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*

In den nächsten Tagen solls ein Update geben: [WIN1 ] - Gears of War: Ultimate Edition Windows 1  Known Issues | Gears of War: Ultimate Edition | Forums | Gears of War - Official Site


----------



## Marcus3 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Irgendwie funyzt der Kauf des games net.
Laut Windowsstore Hinweis (oberhalb des Kaufpreises) soll ich die aktuellen Updates einspielen f[r WIN 10.
Windows Update sagt alles aktuell.

Hat einer nen Tipp ?


----------



## -Xe0n- (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das alleine könnte das extreme Abkacken der Fury nicht erklären...



Doch schon... wenn man Ambient Occlusion deaktiviert, verschwinden die Probleme zum Beispiel. Wer hat Ambient Occlusion ins verbuggte Spiel implementiert ? Mhhh

Nvidia GameWorks HBAO+ Behind Visual Corruption In Gears Of War Ultimate Edition


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Doch schon... wenn man Ambient Occlusion deaktiviert, verschwinden die Probleme zum Beispiel. Wer hat Ambient Occlusion ins verbuggte Spiel implementiert ? Mhhh
> 
> Nvidia GameWorks HBAO+ Behind Visual Corruption In Gears Of War Ultimate Edition


Es gibt zig Spiele mit HBAO+, in denen AMD-Karten prima funktionieren. Wenn das dafür verantwortlich liegt, dann sind die Entwickler dieses Spiels daran schuld und nicht nvidia.


----------



## -Xe0n- (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt zig Spiele mit HBAO+, in denen AMD-Karten prima funktionieren. Wenn das dafür verantwortlich liegt, dann sind die Entwickler dieses Spiels daran schuld und nicht nvidia.



Dir ist schon klar, das Entwickler die DLLs von Nvidia nicht anpacken dürfen? Implementieren Jahr , aber am Sourcecode optimieren? Nein danke


----------



## Lunerio (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt zig Spiele mit HBAO+, in denen AMD-Karten prima funktionieren.



DirectX12 halt. Eigene Verantwortung vom Entwickler. AMD kann wohl nicht mehr deswegen auf HBAO+ optimieren.

Aber, da es hier ja um Gameworks geht, können die Entwickler auch nur so viel.


Man sollte vielleicht einfach damit aufhören, dieses Geschwür weiter zu benutzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Lunerio schrieb:


> DirectX12 halt. Eigene Verantwortung vom Entwickler. AMD kann wohl nicht mehr deswegen auf HBAO+ optimieren.
> 
> Aber, da es hier ja um Gameworks geht, können die Entwickler auch nur so viel.
> 
> Man sollte vielleicht einfach damit aufhören, dieses Geschwür weiter zu benutzen.


Hätte, wenn und wäre...

Wahrscheinlich ist nvidia daran schuld, dass beim Entwickler niemand auf die Idee kam, das Spiel vor Release mal mit max. Details auf einem AMD-System zu testen, oder wie?... 

Wenn man es als Entwickler nicht gebacken bekommt, das ein bestimmter Gameworks-Effekt im eigenen Spiel auf AMD-Hardware entsprechend ordentlich läuft, dann sollte man den Effekt auf AMD-Hardware eben einfach ausschalten. Wenn man das nicht macht, dann ist man imo einfach ein unfähiger Entwickler, der von PC-Optimierung nicht wirklich viel versteht.


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Wird es nur diesen Download geben oder kann man mit einer Version als DVD oder sowas für den Einzelhandel rechnen?


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



orca113 schrieb:


> Wird es nur diesen Download geben oder kann man mit einer Version als DVD oder sowas für den Einzelhandel rechnen?



Soweit ich weiß wird es bei dem Download bleiben. Zumal das Game Hierzulande immer noch nicht freigegeben wurde. Sprich im deutschen Einzelhandel deshalb wie die One-Version nicht zu finden ist.


----------



## Galford (7. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Ich hatte mit meiner GTX970 bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 keine Problem mit dem Streaming der Texturen, zumindest weitestgehend. Ausgerechnet in den Levels, die früher mal in den Original-Versionen PC exklusiv waren, wurden teils die detaillierten Texturen nicht richtig geladen. Weder vor diesen Abschnitten noch danach kam es wieder zu diesen Problemen. An einer Stelle bin ich auch komplett aus dem Spiel raus, und habe das Spiel wieder gestartet, aber das Problem trat trotzdem wieder auf.

Eine genaue Erklärung dafür habe ich nicht, denn diese Abschnitte sehen nicht unbedingt danach aus, als ob die jetzt mehr unterschiedliche Texturen aufweisen als die "alten" Abschnitte. Außerdem sollte mein meinen, dass alle Abschnitte beim Remake gleich behandelt wurden, und so ein Problem nicht unbedingt ausgerechnet hier auftritt.  Selbst wenn erst später in der Entwicklung der Ultimate Edition die Entscheidung getroffen wurde, die ehemals PC exklusiven Level einzubauen, erklärt zumindest auch das nicht unbedingt  diese Probleme.  Ob diese Levels auch ein viel komplexere Geometrie aufweisen und ob dies sich selbst sogar bis in die Ultimate Edition hindurchzieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Vielleicht ist es auch Zufall, dass ausgerechnet hier die Probleme auftraten.


Edit: 
Ich habe die betroffenen Abschnitte mit dem neuen Nvidia-Treiber 364.47 nochmals angespielt, und alle Texturen wurden richtig geladen. Zuvor hatte ich den bis dahin aktuellen 362.00 drauf. Ich werde jetzt nicht lange herumtesten, ob jetzt der Treiber was gebracht hat, oder ob ich einfach Pech hatte, das gerade da die Texturen nicht richtig geladen wurde, als ich die Abschnitte gestern gespielt hatte.


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wird es bei dem Download bleiben. Zumal das Game Hierzulande immer noch nicht freigegeben wurde. Sprich im deutschen Einzelhandel deshalb wie die One-Version nicht zu finden ist.



Ok zwar schade aber... Als Gears Of War Fan würde ich sogar den fetten Download in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Serialkiller100 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r den PC*



Spielor82 schrieb:


> Du musst die region dazu in ein anderes Land ändern
> 
> 1. windows taste & S drücken
> 2. nach region suchen
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen! funktioniert tadellos man muss dann nur noch eine passende Adresse beim kauf eingeben in meinem fall hab ich den store auf Österreich geändert und irgend eine Österreichische adresse von einem hotel aus google eingegeben, ich downloade es grad.
Vielen dank für den Tipp Spielor82


----------



## Galford (30. März 2016)

*AW: Gears of War UE jetzt erhältlich für den PC*

Seit Version 1.8.(0.0) kann man sich auch während dem normalen Spielens die Framerate anzeigen lassen. Einfach "Entf" drücken zum Aktivieren oder De-Aktivieren. Allerdings erscheint mir die Anzeige etwas zu klein geraten zu sein.


----------

